# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  نجوم مصر يستنكرون تفجيرات الإسكندرية - مي الياس وأحمد عدلي

## ادارة المنتدى

{rssencoded}

----------

